# Texas Border Ranchers Being Terrorized. Turn to Vets.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » Texas Border Ranchers Fear for Their Lives and Families ? Ask Veterans for Help



> Rob, an out-of-state Oath Keepers member who has been serving as a volunteer guard on Rusty's ranch for the past month, adds that:
> [they] had six middle eastern males on Rusty's property [which Border Patrol was able to catch] &#8230; all I know is they were Muslim. I wasn't told a whole lot of information about it. I do know they had told me they had caught eleven of the same group, the week prior to that, that had been on our United States terrorist wanted list [for acts against the United States] - not watch, but wanted list. And this is the kind of stuff that they are not releasing to the public, they're not allowed to release it.
> 
> When asked what happened to those men on the Terrorist Wanted List, Rob said:
> They were caught and they were turned over to Homeland Security, and everything pretty much disappeared like what Rusty was saying. None of that is any public information or anything like that, so they don't want it to be public. [ the BP is not allowed to tell anyone that known terrorists are coming across the border]. They aren't allowed to speak about it. The only thing we [the American public] hear about is women and kids&#8230; and when they make huge drug busts, that's what we hear about. We don't hear about the gang-bangers coming across, we don't hear about the terrorists coming across. We don't hear about the violence going down on the border. I had a rancher call me last week, and begging for help on 15,000 acres. He had been moved off his ranch because he doesn't feel safe with his family there. He's been shot at and threatened. We don't hear that [on the news].


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

God bless the Oath Keepers.

Unfortunately they can't do everything. We all need to help them.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

If I could afford it, I would spend some time down there


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep said:


> If I could afford it, I would spend some time down there


I think most of us feel that way.

I am happy there are those who have the ability to get down there and help do what our government will not do. What is a damned shame is that our government is refusing to do what it was created to do.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If those ranchers have the proper equipment they could dig some temporary ditches and then fill them back in in a day or two. It's a good way to get rid of those pesky rodents that keep ruining your crops and infesting your livestock! Probably cheaper than calling Terminx, plus you get in some good target practice for the hunting season.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

just watched Frontera. Really enjoyed it yet found it frightning how 2 of the illegal aliens were muslims. Didn't even know they were getting into the USA via Mexico.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Online posts show ISIS eyeing Mexican border, says law enforcement bulletin | Fox News


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The ditches come under the 3 S's
Shoot,Shovel and Shut up


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

OK this is purely hypothetical, but if you are on the TX border, and you shoot a Gang banger drug dealer or muslim in Mexico, who's going to get charged? Who saw it who says its you. start piling bodies up across the Rio Grande, when they let Sgt. Tamhooresi loose then we can talk about finding the culprits.....maybe


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> I think most of us feel that way.
> 
> I am happy there are those who have the ability to get down there and help do what our government will not do. What is a damned shame is that our government is refusing to do what it was created to do.


The problem is it can be dangerous to stop and hold for the Border Patrol. Yet if you shoot them you will likely be charged with murder. Ranchers and those helping them seem to have less rights than homeowners in SC.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I could easily go down to a place on the border and hit targets3-500 yards on the other side. Who shot them ? who's reporting the find ? who wants answers ? I could leave and then what ? Only the person who I was protecting could let BP know.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Any way to know if this is true? I want to believe it and I want to trust a report on the Oathkeeper website - but the "Thomas" in me, doubts without verification.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Denton said:


> I think most of us feel that way.
> 
> I am happy there are those who have the ability to get down there and help do what our government will not do. What is a damned shame is that our government is refusing to do what it was created to do.


IBelieve It Would Be Considered Treason To Not Uphold The Constitution And Protect Our Boarders. More Than A Damn Shame. Punishable By Hanging.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

This is the real Obama. A Muslim.. Have you ever confused your faith with another? (If you have a faith...) I am Catholic. I have never nor will I ever slip and say something like that, no one does.
Better yet, George "propagandist" Stephanopoulos throws the fraud plant a lifeline by reminding Obama that he is a Christian. The only thing this POS has been transparent about is his disdain for America.

And our gutless, ball less congress would rather let this guy and his other lefties destroy America than impeach him b/c they don't want to be seen as racist. I'm sorry but that does not compute for me.
If his policies suck and they are anti American then you take him to the woodshed. IMO John Boehner and the establishment scum are every bit as worse.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I hope your not expecting Eric Holder's Justice Dept. to tell us the truth on this??? I assume you are not. Who better to verify than an independent. No MSM will ever tell you. Perhaps a local affiliate will give it to you str8


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The ditches come under the 3 S's
> Shoot,Shovel and Shut up


I would have "liked" this 1000 times if allowed.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Just proves the sheeple will believe in anyone


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The ditches come under the 3 S's
> Shoot,Shovel and Shut up


I knew someone would be able to say it better than me, I like that.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> just watched Frontera. Really enjoyed it yet found it frightning how 2 of the illegal aliens were muslims. Didn't even know they were getting into the USA via Mexico.


OTM is the term. Other Than Mexican - I first heard this used about 4 years ago by a LEO friend from south Ga.

https://wikileaks.org/wiki/CRS:_Bor...of_"Other_Than_Mexican"_Aliens,_June_20,_2006
Top 7 Illegal Aliens - Terrorist OTM's | Morning Liberty Program - Uncovering Truth That They Don't Want You To Know About


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Tonks, is a good term used by BP, its the sound a flashlight over the head of an illegal makes TONK


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

hmm, till now i thought only India's got cross border terrorism issue..well now america too is in the league.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it were not for legal repercussions I would think about booby traps and land mines to even the playing field as long as I could keep my livestock away from them. Without that it will be tough to patrol 15,000 acres.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> If it were not for legal repercussions I would think about booby traps and land mines to even the playing field as long as I could keep my livestock away from them. Without that it will be tough to patrol 15,000 acres.


I don't know of any law prohibiting such as that on your own land, as long as the land owner posts adequete warning. Beware of Dog signs protect the homeowner. What's the difference? To my knowledge as a homeowner, a No Trespassing sign is all that's required to refute liability if someone gets hurt on your property. Am I wrong, or is this just state by state?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

It is state by state but if he posts in Spanish he only requires 3 signs, and they can be right next to each other. All others who didn't see, didn't read, and have no reason to worry further


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> If it were not for legal repercussions I would think about booby traps and land mines to even the playing field as long as I could keep my livestock away from them. Without that it will be tough to patrol 15,000 acres.


You don't have to patrol all 15,000 acres, just the edge along the border. 2 people with the proper equipment every 250/300 yards would be enough to really put a hurt in the number of those that survive the crossing. The live stock would probably run away after the first couple of bangs. Booby traps and land mines not needed and they are expensive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> I don't know of any law prohibiting such as that on your own land, as long as the land owner posts adequete warning. Beware of Dog signs protect the homeowner. What's the difference? To my knowledge as a homeowner, a No Trespassing sign is all that's required to refute liability if someone gets hurt on your property. Am I wrong, or is this just state by state?


No, you do not want to use booby-traps. At least in Alabama, you'll be in hot water. Check your state laws before contemplating booby-traps.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Best to be safe than sorry. I can ask the Sheriff. Hubby has to fix one of his restaurant doors in the morning. But, we werent planning on any booby traps at this time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Best to be safe than sorry. I can ask the Sheriff. Hubby has to fix one of his restaurant doors in the morning. But, we werent planning on any booby traps at this time.


Many years ago, a garage owner rigged up a shotgun booby trap after several burglaries. The trap worked, but he learned the hard way not to use such things.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> The problem is it can be dangerous to stop and hold for the Border Patrol. Yet if you shoot them you will likely be charged with murder. Ranchers and those helping them seem to have less rights than homeowners in SC.


I wanted to bring this back up because it's a good point, but I must also say, if you're on the border you may want to take the risk.

The trick is to shoot to maim, not kill. And keep handcuffs or those plastic ties on you. And a first aid kit in case you hit a major artery, because you don't want to be charged with murder--the government will probably pick up your land and the scum will all slip through like a sieve, plus many people have families, so it's just not good all around.

And you want to put a hurt on them...if they're in too much pain, they won't be going for their guns...

(It's totally three in the morning over here...)


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> Many years ago, a garage owner rigged up a shotgun booby trap after several burglaries. The trap worked, but he learned the hard way not to use such things.


Booby traps are highly illegal here, I would venture to guess they are in all 50 states.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In Russia, before this current Ukr conflict, we constantly had Chinese migrants crossing through Siberia into Russia until the villages in those areas complained to Moscow, so Putin at one time sent tanks and an obscene amount of military force, called it exercises and sent a very strong message to China.. most of the info is secret but there are no illegal Chinese migrants anymore but some organized towns which pay a hefty tax to Moscow. The Chinese are more than welcome to stay and become citizens as long as they work hard like everyone else and pay taxes. This is why Putin is respected so much in Siberia… Call this guy what you will but he seems to know how to get his message across.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Booby traps are very illegal in Ga.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Call this guy what you will but he seems to know how to get his message across.


I would imagine a former Colonel in the KGB would be well trained in getting his point across


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » Texas Border Ranchers Fear for Their Lives and Families ? Ask Veterans for Help


This is a perfect example of why our liberal government views our veterans as threats. They swore to defend the nation, not the politicians and they're trained to do it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> In Russia, before this current Ukr conflict, we constantly had Chinese migrants crossing through Siberia into Russia until the villages in those areas complained to Moscow, so Putin at one time sent tanks and an obscene amount of military force, called it exercises and sent a very strong message to China.. most of the info is secret but there are no illegal Chinese migrants anymore but some organized towns which pay a hefty tax to Moscow. The Chinese are more than welcome to stay and become citizens as long as they work hard like everyone else and pay taxes. This is why Putin is respected so much in Siberia&#8230; Call this guy what you will but he seems to know how to get his message across.


That's why I have so much respect for Russia. In America if there's a major problem first its the regular police with handguns then swat team. Very ineffective. In Russia its a couple t-72's
I know a few years ago they were talking about loosely guarded foreign dirty bomb things. What would they do if someone decided to take something from inside the us? Would they call the police?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> *The trick is to shoot to maim, not kill.* And keep handcuffs or those plastic ties on you. And a first aid kit in case you hit a major artery, because you don't want to be charged with murder--the government will probably pick up your land and the scum will all slip through like a sieve, plus many people have families, so it's just not good all around.


Bit of a tangent, but I've heard this so much in the recent weeks because of Ferguson and other topics. Let's see if we can clear it up:

_There is no such thing. There is only shoot to kill._

If you want to survive a gunfight, never attempt to wound your opponent. When your gun comes out, it's business time. If you have to pull the trigger, you better mean it. Otherwise you shouldn't be playing with guns.

This isn't directed at you Frost. It's for anyone reading this thread.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No one said you can't get get a trapping license, check for "Coyote" season and set them out


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> I wanted to bring this back up because it's a good point, but I must also say, if you're on the border you may want to take the risk.
> 
> *The trick is to shoot to maim, not kill*. And keep handcuffs or those plastic ties on you. And a first aid kit in case you hit a major artery, because you don't want to be charged with murder--the government will probably pick up your land and the scum will all slip through like a sieve, plus many people have families, so it's just not good all around.
> 
> ...


If you pull your weapon it will be in self defense, you never shoot to maim or kill, you shoot to stop the threat, period. If you say any thing else you are setting yourself up for big trouble.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> If you pull your weapon it will be in self defense, you never shoot to maim or kill, you shoot to stop the threat, period. If you say any thing else you are setting yourself up for big trouble.


If you aren't shooting to kill, you _are_ shooting to maim. You realize this, right? Because you are injuring them to the point that they aren't fighting back, which usually leaves some sort of scarring or otherwise permanent indication of the fight, which can be anything from scarring to a leg you can no longer walk on. Oh look, the definition of *maim*.

Rather extreme, but that came up because someone was complaining about not wanting to be charged with murder. And someone else said it was dangerous to stop and hold for BP. It is. I gave a possible solution, unless you want equally illegal booby traps that could harm yourself and BP officials just as easily, leading to even more trouble. Don't like? Upset your delicate sensibilities? Then go ahead and let the scum through.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> If you aren't shooting to kill, you _are_ shooting to maim. You realize this, right? Because you are injuring them to the point that they aren't fighting back, which usually leaves some sort of scarring or otherwise permanent indication of the fight, which can be anything from scarring to a leg you can no longer walk on. Oh look, the definition of *maim*.
> 
> Rather extreme, but that came up because someone was complaining about not wanting to be charged with murder. And someone else said it was dangerous to stop and hold for BP. It is. I gave a possible solution, unless you want equally illegal booby traps that could harm yourself and BP officials just as easily, leading to even more trouble. Don't like? Upset your delicate sensibilities? Then go ahead and let the scum through.


You need to gear down big rig, because you're missing the point. When the guns come out, and the bullets start flying, there is only one intention that will win you the fight.

Argue that all you want, the definition of a word isn't being debated.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> If you aren't shooting to kill, you _are_ shooting to maim. You realize this, right? Because you are injuring them to the point that they aren't fighting back, which usually leaves some sort of scarring or otherwise permanent indication of the fight, which can be anything from scarring to a leg you can no longer walk on. Oh look, the definition of *maim*.
> 
> Rather extreme, but that came up because someone was complaining about not wanting to be charged with murder. And someone else said it was dangerous to stop and hold for BP. It is. I gave a possible solution, unless you want equally illegal booby traps that could harm yourself and BP officials just as easily, leading to even more trouble. Don't like? Upset your delicate sensibilities? Then go ahead and let the scum through.


Sorry but your liberal argument doesn't fly with me. You can word it any way that suits you, but if you use that logic in a court room where you are the one whom has used a gun in defense of yourself I would venture a guess that the prosecuting attorney will tear you up an you will in all likely hood be found guilty and then sued by the family of the person whom you shot. Words do have meanings and they can hurt you. I had my doubts about you early on but you are eliminating them the more I read your posts. We dis agree and leave it at that, have a good day.

As far as letting the scum through, it appears you haven't read many of my posts on this subject or you wouldn't say what you just posted.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, but at that point being charged with murder is a moot point, because you can argue self-defense. The original argument was people crossing the border illegally, not firing at you (presumably yet), and you stopping them and holding them for Border Patrol. Understand that now?

On to the next point, if someone shoots at you, or threatens to shoot at you, one good center mass shot is all you need. 

Read the original argument before jumping on the bandwagon sweetie, it ain't hard, I quoted it after all...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> On to the next point, if someone shoots at you, or threatens to shoot at you, *one good center mass shot is all you need.*


Oh, so that's how you do it? Well gosh.

Appreciate the time you took to express your personality. I'll keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Nothing serves a greater utilitarian purpose than owning a good backhoe ----- and living next to large tracks of empty gov land.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> Sorry but your liberal argument doesn't fly with me. You can word it any way that suits you, but if you use that logic in a court room where you are the one whom has used a gun in defense of yourself I would venture a guess that the prosecuting attorney will tear you up an you will in all likely hood be found guilty and then sued by the family of the person whom you shot. Words do have meanings and they can hurt you. I had my doubts about you early on but you are eliminating them the more I read your posts. We dis agree and leave it at that, have a good day.
> 
> As far as letting the scum through, it appears you haven't read many of my posts on this subject or you wouldn't say what you just posted.


Oh yes, how very liberal of me to suggest a way to hold people who *trespassed on your property* for border patrol.:roll: What would _you_ do? Ask them to tea? "Hello, Mr. Terrorist, would you like a glass of water before you go?"

The parameters of the argument were set by a) the person who complained that shooting a terrorist or illegal alien who was trespassing would be charged with murder and b) the person who pointed out that simply stopping someone and trying to detain them long enough for BP to arrive was a dangerous endeavor. I used those parameters, I won, and now you are once again pissed. And yes, I count it as a win to come up with a solution that could potentially avoid an unnecessary death.

I highly doubt a terrorist's family will be suing me, but if it did come down to a court case, I doubt it would lose. If it came down to the point where I had to shoot someone, to kill or not, I would be damned sure I could accept the consequences of what I was doing, but I would also be damned sure there was no other choice.

So yes, good day.

@Danny,

Why yes, if it came down to me feeling the need to kill someone because my life, or the lives of my family, were in danger, I would go for center mass. Don't know about you, but I'm not that great a shot to go for the head.


----------

